# Garmont Adrenalin (AT boot)...used by anyone here..



## bigbog (Feb 13, 2005)

Hope everyone's making good use of our(NewEngland's) rejuvenated Winter....
If anyone is using the _Adrenalin_, I'm in the pre-FIND/TRY_ON mode....
Thanks.... 8) 

_Steve_
my email


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2005)

i don't currently have one, but am looking to buy one once the season ending sales commence.  it's one of the most expensive boots out there, but after only two BC trips this year i'm growing tired of my alpine boot with AT binding setup.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2005)

bigbog said:
			
		

> Hope everyone's making good use of our(NewEngland's) rejuvenated Winter....
> If anyone is using the _Adrenalin_, I'm in the pre-FIND/TRY_ON mode....
> Thanks.... 8)
> 
> ...



Been skiing the Adrenalin all season. It's my everyday alpine boot. Unbelieveable fit, very lightweight, but extremely stiff for an AT boot, as stiff a boot as I would want. Skis well off piste or on trail, no problem on hardpack or ice. Even does well in bumps and I've figured out how to ski them in the bump course too. 

Because of the great fit, they are super warm. I have nothing bad to say about these boots, other than the price tag. 

They're worth it!


----------



## vitaly (Feb 22, 2005)

*garmont boots*

Hi Guys,

Anybody to compare Adrenaline to GRide model? I'm mostly on ski-tour, but thinking about heliski. Pros and contras on those models?

cheers,


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2005)

The Adrenalin is alot stiffer than the G-ride, more like a real alpine downhill boot. The G-ride is like a noodle on ice, the Adrenalin slices and dices on ice.


----------



## vitaly (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Jim, 

I am trying not to buy a cheep stuff now after some experience 
Would you recommend G-Fit or Padlock inner boot?
How is about walking or climbing up with Adrenaline? It's definately heavier than for example Mega-Ride (as a pay for stability?).


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2005)

Get the G-fit...the thermoformable liners are the way to go. Also, the comfort level these liners afford make up a bit for the stiffness of the boot in walk mode for when you're touring. Weight is not an issue...these boots are very light.


----------



## vitaly (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, that was my feeling by trying out that my tender feet cannot stand any other boot than G-fit. I gonna try Adrenaline in the shop in half-an-hour.

Thank you for the advise, appreciated!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

vitaly said:
			
		

> Well, that was my feeling by trying out that my tender feet cannot stand any other boot than G-fit. I gonna try Adrenaline in the shop in half-an-hour.
> 
> Thank you for the advise, appreciated!



Great to have you here, vitaly.  Hope to read more of your posts in this forum and in the skiing/hiking sections as well.   :wink:


----------



## vitaly (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you. Ii'm more asking than able to answer questions. My tours are never extreme, rather decent. However I'm curently living in Austria and could probably give some touring info to those "normal" skiers/hikers/climbers who is interested in austrian and italian Alps. 

To the original topic - I tried to walk in Adrenaline boots and now I understand why they are positioned as Freeride rather than skitour boots...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2005)

vitaly said:
			
		

> To the original topic - I tried to walk in Adrenaline boots and now I understand why they are positioned as Freeride rather than skitour boots...



More like a real Alpine DH boot right? Very stiff.

If you're looking for a boot more oriented to the tour than the downhill, check out Scarpa's line of AT boots. They offered a boot called the F1 that is an AT boot with bellows like tele boots. These are quite soft, not for steep and narrow decents but perfect for touring and gentle DH.


----------



## vitaly (Feb 23, 2005)

Good point. I would like Scarpa Matrix, but my foot is too narrow for Scarpas schell form - there is too much space left around. The Garmont volume fits me the best. Looks like I need two pair of boots: Mega-ride for Skitour and probably Adrenaline for heliski or so. Alltogether is a small fortune.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2005)

vitaly said:
			
		

> Alltogether is a small fortune.



You got that right! Good luck.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2005)

vitaly said:
			
		

> Thank you. Ii'm more asking than able to answer questions.



Nothing wrong with that!   :wink:


----------



## bigbog (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey thanks for the optimistic info Jim.  For us here in NewEngland that have tromped around in the alpine boots _without walk-mode_....it sounds like just what we need.  Now if they could come up with an adjustable flex in conjunction with walk-mode... 8)  (...but I don't want to think about the pricetag on those...just yet  :lol: ).

_Steve_


----------

